# VMwareWorkstation Parallel Port

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich probiere gerade VMwareWorkstation 6.5.1 build-126130 aus. (Habe sonst Virtualbox, da fehlt mir aber der Drucker am Parallel-Port).

Ich habe 

```
flammenflitzer olaf # lsmod | grep vm

vmci                   45928  2 vsock

vmblock                14032  3

vmnet                  36740  0

vmmon                  64912  12
```

geladen.

```
flammenflitzer olaf # uname -r

2.6.28-gentoo
```

 Wie bekomme ich das hin?  Habe schon ln -s /dev/lp0 /dev/parport0 ausgeführt.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Mar 14, 2009 12:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Die vmware-modules hast du ja schon installiert.

Falls es Probleme beim Starten von 

```
/etc/init.d/vmware
```

geben sollte, kannst du ein 

```
emerge --config vmware-workstation
```

ausführen. 

Beim Starten von /etc/init.d/vmware werden 2 neue Netzwerkdevices angelegt (vmnet1 und vmnet8, IPs 172.16.xxx.xxx). Wenn die bei Dir vorhanden sind, müsste es schon mal klappen. Den Rest stellst du dann in der GUI der VMWare-Workstation ein:

Edit Virtual Machine Settings -> Hardware -> Network Adapter -> NAT und Connected at power on

----------

## flammenflitzer

Entschuldigung. Hatte vergessen /etc/init.d/vmware start 

```

 * Stopping VMware services:                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine communication interface                                                    [ !! ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Blocking file system                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting VMware services:                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine communication interface                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Blocking file system                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   Shared Memory Available                                                                    [ ok ]
```

 Da ich noch das Problem mit dem Drucker habe, 

```
Cannot connect virtual device parallel0. No corresponding device is available on the host.

Would you like an attempt to be made to connect this virtual device every time you power on the virtual machine?
```

modifiziere ich den Thread.

Danke

----------

## musv

Weiß nicht, ob du direkt von VMWare aus auf das Druckerdevice vom Host zugreifen kannst. Ich schließe aus Deinen Angaben, dass Dein Gastsystem auch ein Linux ist. 

Versuch das mal über das Netzwerk einzustellen. 

Möglichkeiten:

1. Beim Hostsystem musst du dazu die Beschränkungen auf localhost ändern. Das machst du in der /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.

Im Gastsystem installierst du ebenfalls Cups. Dort installierst du den Drucker über das Webinterface (localhost:631). 

Gerät: Internet Printing Protocol

Geräte-URI: ipp://$deinHostsystem/printers/$druckername

2. Du benutzt nur den Cups vom Hostsystem

Dazu installierst du trotzdem auch im Gastsystem cups und trägst dort in der /etc/cups/client.conf ein:

ServerName $deinHostsystem

----------

## flammenflitzer

Gastsystem ist WindowsXp. Aber es scheitert schon an der Einstellung in der VMWare GUI, bevor das OS gestartet wird.

Vm -> Settings -> Parallel Port :

x Use a physical parallel port -> Device: autodetect (lässt sich nicht ändern.) Ich habe das gefunden http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2006-10/msg00269.html

Ich finde bei mir nicht die .VXD

----------

## flammenflitzer

Vmware braucht das modul parport_pc. Darf nicht fest im kernel sein. Jetzt kommt noch

```
Parallel port "/dev/parport0" is used by another program (such as another instance of VMware Workstation) or driver (such as lp).

Failed to connect virtual device parallel0.
```

 cupsd zu beenden hilft nicht.

```
flammenflitzer olaf # fuser /dev/parport0

flammenflitzer olaf # rmmod lp

ERROR: Module lp does not exist in /proc/modules

flammenflitzer olaf # /etc/init.d/cupsd stop

 * Stopping cupsd ...                                                                           [ ok ]

flammenflitzer olaf #
```

Ich ändere als nächstes lp von y auf m.

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VMware

----------

## musv

Wie gesagt, ich hab nie per lp vom Gastsystem auf den Drucker zugegriffen sondern bin immer über Samba oder jetzt über ipp gegangen. WindowsXP kann auch mit ipp umgehen. Es gibt also theoretisch keinen Grund den Parallelport über VMWare ans Gastsystem durchzuschleifen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe am Drucker einen Scanner. Für den gibt es nur Win98 und XP Treiber. Den möchte ich über vmware nutzen. Sonnst muss ich jedes mal WindowsXP booten, wenn ich scannen will.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
To configure parallel ports for Linux 2.6.x kernels

1 

  To determine whether the modprobe <modulename> and modprobe parport_pc modules are installed and loaded on your system, run the lsmod command as the root user. 

You can also look at the /proc/modules file for the list. 

With 2.6.x, loading parport_pc does not load all modules. 

2 

  If none of the listed parallel port modules is loaded, use the following command:

modprobe parport_pc && modprobe ppdev

This command inserts the modules needed for a parallel port. 

If problems persist, the lp module might be loaded. If it is, the virtual machine cannot use the parallel port correctly. 

3 

  If the lp module is loaded, run the following command as root to remove it:

rmmod lp

4 

  To verify that the line referring to the lp module in the /etc/modules.conf or /etc/conf.modules file is removed or commented out, insert a pound sign (#) at the beginning of the line. 

The name of the configuration file depends on the Linux distribution you are using. When you reboot the host after removing this line, the configuration file no longer starts the lp module.

5 

  To ensure that the proper modules for the parallel port are loaded at boot time, add the following line to the /etc/modules.conf or /etc/conf.modules file:

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc 

Configure Device Permissions for Parallel Ports

Some Linux distributions by default do not grant the virtual machine access to the lp and parport devices. You must add the VMware user to the group that has permission to access these devices.

To configure device permissions for parallel ports

1 

  Run the following command to determine the owner and group for the device:

ls –la /dev/parport0

The third and fourth columns of the output show the owner and group, respectively. In most cases, the owner of the device is root and the associated group is lp.

2 

  To add the user to the device group, become the root user and open the /etc/group file with a text editor. 

3 

  On the line starting with lp, which defines the lp group, add the Workstation user’s user name. 

The following line provides an example for a user whose user name is userj.

lp::7:daemon,lp,userj

The next time the user logs on to the host, the changes take effect.
```

 Habe ich alles gemacht. parallel Port ist verbunden. cupsd angehalten. Allerdings kann ich keine Testseite drucken und der Scanner wird nicht erkannt. (Windows XP)

----------

